# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  मीठा सोडा, बेकिंग पाउडर, फ़्रूट साल्ट, इनो, अमोनिया

## guruji

मीठा सोडा- खाने का सोडा, सोडियम बाईकार्बोनेट, NaHco3
 बेकिंग पाउडर- मीठा सोडा+ टारट्रिक एसिड या साइट्रिक एसिड + स्टार्च(कोर्न फ़्लोउर)+ मोनोकैल्शियम फ़ॉसफ़ेट+सोडियम अल्यूमीनियम फ़ॉस्फ़ेट
 फ़्रूट साल्ट या इनो- मीठा सोडा+ साइट्रिक एसिड C6H8O7

----------


## guruji

मीठा सोडा बेकिंग पाउडर के स्थान पर प्रयोग किया जा सकता है लेकिन इससे खाने में हल्का सा नमकीन स्वाद आ जाता है।
बेकिंग पाउडर में दोहरी प्रक्रिया होती है जिससे अच्छे परिणाम मिलते हैं लेकिन इसका अल्युमीनियम वाला हिस्सा स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है।
बेकिंग पाउडर में स्टार्च सिर्फ़ (मीठा सोडा+ टारट्रिक एसिड) की आपसी प्रक्रिया को रोकने के लिए है।

----------


## guruji

भारत में जो ईनो की 100 ग्राम की शीशी लगभग 60 रुपए की मिलती है उसमें केवल 5 रुपए मूल्य की सामग्री है।

----------


## guruji

100 ग्राम ईनो में लगभग 45 ग्राम साइट्रिक एसिड होता है इसका मूल्य है साढ़े तीन रुपए और 55 ग्राम मीठा सोडा होता है जिसका मूल्य है डेढ़ रूपए।
साइट्रिक एसिड - 60 रूपए /किलो
मीठा सोडा- 30 रूपए /किलो
टारट्रिक एसिड - 550 रूपए /किलो
स्टार्च(कोर्न फ़्लोउर) - 30 रूपए /किलो
अमोनिया - 25 रूपए /किलो

----------


## The Hero

गुरु जी , अमोनिया के बारे में भी बताइये जो बेकरी आइटम में प्रयोग किया जाता है ?

----------


## guruji

अमोनिया : इसका पूरा नाम है अमोनियम हाइड्रो-ऑक्साईड
NH4OH
साधारण रूप से समझने के लिए यह अमोनिया गैस और पानी का यौगिक है।
NH3+H2O =  NH4OH
यह अत्यन्त वाष्पशील होता है। इसमें तेज गंध होती है जो उड़ जाती है।
अमोनियाक़ गैस उड़ जाती है पीछे पानी छोड़ जाती है जो खुद सूख जाता है।
बेकरी में इसका प्रयोग खाद्य को फ़ुलाने के लिए किया जाता है।

----------


## The Hero

> अमोनिया : इसका पूरा नाम है अमोनियम हाइड्रो-ऑक्साईड
> NH4OH
> साधारण रूप से समझने के लिए यह अमोनिया गैस और पानी का यौगिक है।
> यह अत्यन्त वाष्पशील होता है।
> अमोनियाक़ गैस उड़ जाती है पीछे पानी छोड़ जाती है जो खुद सूख जाता है।
> बेकरी में इसका प्रयोग खाद्य को फ़ुलाने के लिए किया जाता है।


जानकारी देने के लिये धन्यवाद |

----------


## pathfinder

> मीठा सोडा- खाने का सोडा, सोडियम बाईकार्बोनेट, Na2Hco3
>  बेकिंग पाउडर- मीठा सोडा+ टारट्रिक एसिड या साइट्रिक एसिड + स्टार्च(कोर्न फ़्लोउर)+ मोनोकैल्शियम फ़ॉसफ़ेट+सोडियम अल्यूमीनियम फ़ॉस्फ़ेट
>  फ़्रूट साल्ट या इनो- मीठा सोडा+ साइट्रिक एसिड C6H8O7


प्रिय गुरूजी मेरी याददाश्त के अनुसार बाईकार्बोनेट (HCO3) की संयोजकता 1 होती है ,इसलिए सोडियम बाईकार्बोनेट का फोर्मुला NaHCO3 होना चाहिए |

----------


## guruji

जी हाँ पाथ जी,
आपका कथन सही है, मैंने त्रुटि दूर कर दी है।
सोडा ऐश या कपड़े धोने का सोडा या खारा सोड उसका फ़ारमूला है Na2CO3



> प्रिय गुरूजी मेरी याददाश्त के अनुसार बाईकार्बोनेट (HCO3) की संयोजकता 1 होती है ,इसलिए सोडियम बाईकार्बोनेट का फोर्मुला NaHCO3 होना चाहिए |

----------


## umabua

अमोनिया का तरल स्वरुप तो ब्लू-प्रिंट तैयार करने के काम में आता है? क्या वही पदार्थ भोज्य पदार्थों में भी प्रयोग किया जाता है? उस तरल की सुगंध एवं छार की परिधि में आने पर तो आँख और नाक से पानी बहने लगता है?

----------


## guruji

एक बात और बताना चाहूँगा कोर्न फ़्लोउर के बारे में : यह मक्की से बनता है। मूल्य लगभग 30 रुपए /किलो
और जो कस्टर्ड पाउडर आप 300-350 रुपए किलो खरीदते हैं। वो कोर्न फ़्लोउर में सिर्फ़ नकली रंग और खुशबू डाल कर बनाया जाता है।
आप समझ लीजिए कि दस गुणा कीमत पर आप खरीदते हैं

----------


## guruji

उमा जी।
आप तरल अमोनिया की बात कर रही हैं। मूलतः रसायन वही है। केवल प्रयोग की सुविधा अनुसार रूप परिवर्तन किया गया है।
अमोनिया होता है NH3 यह सामान्य तापमान पर गैस होती है। जो अमोनिया तरल रूप में उपलब्ध है उसमें लगभग 10% यही गैस घुली होती है। अमोनियम हाइड्रो-ऑक्साईड को पानी में घोल कर तरल अमोनिया बनाया जाता है।
बाज़ारी भाषा में अमोनियम हाइड्रो-ऑक्साईड को ही अमोनिया कह दिया जाता है। यह ना केवल बेकरी में अपितु मिठाइयों में भी प्रयोग होता है।
पकने के बाद यह खाद्य से पूरी तरफ़ उड़ जाता है।
अमोनिया : इसका पूरा नाम है अमोनियम हाइड्रो-ऑक्साईड
NH4OH
साधारण रूप से समझने के लिए यह अमोनिया गैस और पानी का यौगिक है।
NH3+H2O =  NH4OH




> अमोनिया का तरल स्वरुप तो ब्लू-प्रिंट तैयार करने के काम में आता है? क्या वही पदार्थ भोज्य पदार्थों में भी प्रयोग किया जाता है? उस तरल की सुगंध एवं छार की परिधि में आने पर तो आँख और नाक से पानी बहने लगता है?

----------


## guruji

यही गैस पहले फ़्रिज़, एयरकण्डीशनर और बर्फ़ बनाने वाले कारखानों,कोल्ड स्टोरों में प्रयोग होती थी और कहीं अब भी होती होगी।

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी  !

----------


## donsplender

गुरूजी मेरा एक आग्रह आपके लिए यहां पोस्ट किया है -
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...98#post1508398

----------


## Kamal Ji

> 100 ग्राम ईनो में लगभग 45 ग्राम साइट्रिक एसिड होता है इसका मूल्य है साढ़े तीन रुपए और 55 ग्राम मीठा सोडा होता है जिसका मूल्य है डेढ़ रूपए।
> साइट्रिक एसिड - 60 रूपए /किलो
> मीठा सोडा- 30 रूपए /किलो
> टारट्रिक एसिड - 550 रूपए /किलो
> स्टार्च(कोर्न फ़्लोउर) - 30 रूपए /किलो
> अमोनिया - 25 रूपए /किलो


अति सुन्दर......बहुत अच्छी जम्कारी दे है भगवन आपने....
पर लगे हाथों  ईनो बनाने का फार्मूला भी बतादें अगर सम्भव है तो......
धन्यवाद.

----------


## donsplender

> अति सुन्दर......बहुत अच्छी जम्कारी दे है भगवन आपने....
> पर लगे हाथों  ईनो बनाने का फार्मूला भी बतादें अगर सम्भव है तो......
> धन्यवाद.


_"100 ग्राम ईनो में लगभग 45 ग्राम साइट्रिक एसिड होता है इसका मूल्य है साढ़े तीन रुपए और 55 ग्राम मीठा _ _सोडा होता है जिसका मूल्य है डेढ़ रूपए।__"_

मित्र फार्मुला तो पहली ही लाईन में लिखा है । इनो तो चन्द सालों से मिलने लगा है उससे पहले तो यही फामुला उपयोग करता था ।
और साईट्रिक एसीड उपयोग ना करना चाहो तो एक ग्लास पानी में एक फुल साईज निम्बु निचैड़ लो और उसमें लगभग आधा चाय चम्मच मीठा सोडा डाल के तुरन्त पी जाओ ! देर करने पर आपसी क्रिया से उठने वाले बुलबुले उठने बन्द हो जायेंगे ।

मिठे सोडे का अन्य उपयोंग - दूध का स्वाद खराब हो गया हो औ दूध में अगर हल्की खटास सा फील हो तो समझना चाहीेये कि बस अब दू फटने ही वाला है । ऐसे दूध में चुटकी भर मिठा सौडा डाल के गर्म कर लें । दूध खराब नहीं होगा ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> _"100 ग्राम ईनो में लगभग 45 ग्राम साइट्रिक एसिड होता है इसका मूल्य है साढ़े तीन रुपए और 55 ग्राम मीठा _ _सोडा होता है जिसका मूल्य है डेढ़ रूपए।__"_
> 
> मित्र फार्मुला तो पहली ही लाईन में लिखा है । इनो तो चन्द सालों से मिलने लगा है उससे पहले तो यही फामुला उपयोग करता था ।
> और साईट्रिक एसीड उपयोग ना करना चाहो तो एक ग्लास पानी में एक फुल साईज निम्बु निचैड़ लो और उसमें लगभग आधा चाय चम्मच मीठा सोडा डाल के तुरन्त पी जाओ ! देर करने पर आपसी क्रिया से उठने वाले बुलबुले उठने बन्द हो जायेंगे ।
> 
> मिठे सोडे का अन्य उपयोंग - दूध का स्वाद खराब हो गया हो औ दूध में अगर हल्की खटास सा फील हो तो समझना चाहीेये कि बस अब दू फटने ही वाला है । ऐसे दूध में चुटकी भर मिठा सौडा डाल के गर्म कर लें । दूध खराब नहीं होगा ।


धन्यवाद मित्र........

----------


## guruji

लेकिन आप अपने घर में साइट्रिक एसिड और मीठे सोडे को मिला कर मत रखें ! नमी के कारण तुरंत खराब हो जाएगा।
ईनो में ये अत्यन्त शुष्क रूप में होते हैं इस लिए मिल कर भी आपस में रासायनिक प्रक्रिया नहीं करते !

----------

